

Ask YC: Review my startup - pierrebombay
http://blog.somethingtowear.com/introducing-the-best-damn-way-to-shop-for-clo

======
natemartin
The boxes with all the pants, shirts, etc scroll very far, but only seem to
have 15 or so items. After those items, I can keep scrolling, but there are no
additional items.

Safari 4 on Leopard.

~~~
pierrebombay
Yeah that's next on my list of bugs to crush. Hope to have it fixed tonight.

------
alaskamiller
It's kind of nifty. Not sure why I have to click on the orange thing though.
Not smooth in Google Chrome on Mac. Not as polished as Polyvore. Good luck.

~~~
pierrebombay
Thanks!

The idea behind the "orange thing" is to allow people to see some basic
instructions right away. I'm currently trying to figure out how useful the
instructions are.

------
dnsworks
Yet another clothing site where people who don't fit into model-sized garments
are SOL? Yippy.

~~~
pierrebombay
The idea is to allow any online clothing merchant to be able to host their
offering on the site. Currently we're only showing a small number of garments
available from Amazon.com

We do however have a few plus-size shirts and one pair of pants, just search
for "plus" in either of the sections.

